# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kennedy , i vrarë nga Lee Osvald apo vrasje e organizuar nga shteti i asaj kohe?

## SaS

Duke pare dokumentare qe jane pro tezes se  Kennedy eshte vrare nga shteti i asaj kohe dhe te tjere qe mbeshtesin tezen se Lee Osvald ka qene i vetmi vrases i Kennedy-t , mendova te hap nje sondazh per te pare mendimin e forumisteve tane !!! Pra me pak fjale jepni mendimin pro ose kundra per vrasjen e  njerit nga presidentet me te njohur te Amerikes !!!

----------


## ZbatoRregullat

Nga Oswald vetem.

----------


## celyy

Vet shteti e ka vra, sepse Kennedy ka qen kunder flliqsirave  çifute.

----------


## illyrian rex

Hajde forca, edhe pak dhe e gjetem vrasesin.

----------


## s0ni

Votova per te treten 
Dokumentarite ta prishin mendjen qe eshte vrare nga tjeter njeri edhe jo Osvald.....por s'di se kush mund ta kete dashur te vdekur dhe pse.

----------


## Kavir

I read the first draft of the Warren Report and it says Kennedy was killed by a drunk driver.

Wag The Dog.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Shtet-terrori amerikan.

----------


## jessi89

> Vet shteti e ka vra, sepse Kennedy ka qen kunder flliqsirave  çifute.


Votova per te treten,por edhe kjo ka kuptim.

----------


## maratonomak

e ka vrare nje ufo.
sa idiotesi ,
kujt po i intereson te dije se kush e vrau nje kryetar shteti 50 vite me pare ne anen tjeter te botes?

te gjithe e dime qe e vrau shteti qe kryesoj nga jugoret amerikane qe ishin kunder politikes qe ndiqte kenedy.

pordha me rigon.

----------

